# Getting off Birth Control & losing weight caused from anti-depressants



## Ambonee (Aug 1, 2008)

I tried searching to see if there had already been a thread for this but I couldn't find one :/

I've been taking BC for about 5 years and I want to stop. I started taking them around the same time my doctor said I was "clinically depressed" and had started taking Zoloft. I've since went from 142 lbs and a size 6/7 to 225 lbs and a size 16/18. I gained the bulk of it in the first 2 years. I stopped taking the anti depressant (which had changed a few times--I've taken so many--Cybalta, Effexor, Lexapro, Wellbutrin, you name it I've probably been on it at some point...)  about 5 months ago even though I probably shouldn't have because I'm still depressed and have anxiety issues... :/ I haven't lost any weight but haven't gained since stopping either. 

Now I'm ready to stop the birth control as well, but I'm scared. I was reading on-line and while some of the pro's for stopping BC sound great! (sex drive back being my #1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) Most of the con's (I'd say 90%) were people saying that they had really terrible skin problems, even those who had perfect skin before starting on the bc to begin with. My skin has always been nice, a few blemishes here and there--lately I get a few that never rise to the surface and are terribly painful (I know it's from stress) and I'm afraid I'll start getting them all the time if I stop. Not to mention other side effects.

I'm just ready to stop them. I was hoping someone out there who has stopped taking BC could tell me the pro's and con's they've experienced since being off. 

Also has anyone else had any issues with anti-depressants? I cannot drop the weight. I've tried the gym thing (5x a week with a trainer sticking to a strict diet) fad diets (fat flush, atkins, south beach...), jenny Craig, weight watchers (actually gained 5 lbs doing this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my mom and her friends all lost and I was the one preparing our meals...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and even pills just recently (phentramine (sp?) and vitamin B shots) and I just can't lose the weight. What did you do to lose the weight? Nothing is working for me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My doctor can't explain it, they've checked my thyroid quite a few times over the past 5 years and nothing...

ANY help on either issue would be awesome. Sorry my rant is so long...


----------



## missy29 (Aug 3, 2008)

I would love to know what can be done too! I am on efexor and also blood pressure tablets and no matter what I do, the weight does not budge,. I have put on 15kg in a few months. Not cool.


----------

